# England cube club?



## sub20oneday (Jan 11, 2016)

would anyone be interested in a cube club in england if enough people answer i could start one (unless there already is one with regular meet ups


----------



## DJ4Y (Jan 11, 2016)

There's one in London regularly: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52966-London-Cube-Meet/

However I think there may be quite a bit of interest if you are planning on holding it in another area


----------



## sub20oneday (Jan 12, 2016)

DJ4Y said:


> There's one in London regularly: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?52966-London-Cube-Meet/
> 
> However I think there may be quite a bit of interest if you are planning on holding it in another area



it will probqably be elseware and more often


----------

